# Recovering Incognito Browsing



## recoveryquestion (Oct 31, 2013)

Can you recover incognito web browsing on a Samsung Tablet? If so, how?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

to the best of my knowledge, no. I've read a few tests on incognito mode, and even some people whom I look WAY up to were unable to get data off.

Why would you need that data anyhow? If you think you may need something in the future, turn off incognito mode.

and welcome to TSG.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

No
that is the idea of incognito browsing . NO cookies or browsing history is stored on the computer at all.


----------

